# 2 Year old Female - Toronto, Craigslist



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I emailed the intake person for GRR. Hopefully they can help. I know they always try their best. We will keep our fingers crossed for this beauty.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Eli&Bailey's Mom: are you connected to the GRR at all?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I became a member earlier this year. I do what I can for them when at all possible.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^^Thats great. I am a volunteer at Toronto Animal Services (though admittedly haven't been there in a few months) and sometimes they get Goldens. I have often wondered if TAS is in contact with GRR but keep forgetting to ask.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I will ask. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

C'S Mom, this is the reply I got. It's good to know.

They contact us if the dog is going to be hard to adopt – if it’s an easy one they don’t.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

^^I'm glad that TAS does contact the rescue. They had an older male there a few months ago and I was worried about him so I spoke to another volunteer who told me that they had contacted a rescue.


----------

